# The Rarest MBTI/ Enneagram combos



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

I want to find the rarest MBTI/Ennea-type combinations we have here. Are you a ISFJ Type 8? A ESFP Type 5? Step right up!! 
What are you like? What was your experience with typing yourself? Anything else interesting to add? 
:crazy:


----------



## -Alpha- (Dec 30, 2013)

charlie.elliot said:


> Are you a ISFJ Type 8?


Tiny, quiet rage...


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

Nope, I'm pretty typical. ESTP 7. 

I wonder if there are ESTP 1s out there.


----------



## imperfections (Jul 28, 2014)

INFJ type 5, don't think it's too rare because I've seen a few pretty cool people on here who are the same :kitteh:
I've gotten a few different results on the MBTI, enneagram seems more accurate to me.


----------



## XZ9 (Nov 16, 2013)




----------



## ScarlettHayden (Jun 8, 2012)

I wouldn't say hugely rare but I'm an INTJ 9. 



FakeLefty said:


> Nope, I'm pretty typical. ESTP 7.
> 
> I wonder if there are ESTP 1s out there.


Haha, that would be hilarious to see, although finding one I can imagine to be an impossibility. 1's strike me as pretty much always Fi users.


----------



## Amaryllis (Mar 14, 2014)

INFJ Type 3 here! Apparently it is pretty rare. I had trouble finding my enneagram, but ultimately I found out that type 3 is the right one, and my friends when I asked for their opinion agreed too.


----------



## kittenmogu (Jun 19, 2014)

Great_Thinker said:


>


Ahhh nice. Based purely on this, Unicorn status breakdown:

Type 1 ENFP
Type 4 ESTJ
Type 5 ESFP
Type 7 ISFJ
Type 8 INFP, ISFP, and ISFJ


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

I don't believe that any combo is impossible in reality.
Looking around at this forum, mistyping is rampant in both system.
Many pick types that match their type expectations rather than what is going on in their life.

I won't argue the particulars as I know the nature of the impasse and prefer to not waste my time.

Example:
I'm type X in MBTI then I can only be A, B or C in the Enneagram.


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

hornet said:


> I don't believe that any combo is impossible in reality.
> Looking around at this forum, mistyping is rampant in both system.
> Many pick types that match their type expectations rather than what is going on in their life.
> 
> ...


I agree, no type is impossible, that's why I made this thread! 
That is interesting what you say, it may be possible, although there are huge trends as well.... 

Of all the ones mentioned so far, ESTJ Type 4 sounds the most bizarre to me!!! :laughing: I want to meet that person. 

Any Type 1 that is a P-type sounds pretty strange. But I'm sure there are some.


----------



## qeph (Aug 4, 2014)

INTP 5w9. Not that rare among my kind.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

charlie.elliot said:


> I agree, no type is impossible, that's why I made this thread!
> That is interesting what you say, it may be possible, although there are huge trends as well....
> 
> Of all the ones mentioned so far, ESTJ Type 4 sounds the most bizarre to me!!! :laughing: I want to meet that person.
> ...


I'm quite sure my ISTP father is type 1 sp/sx.
It makes him superficially like a Si type in some respects.
However when you inquire why he does his perfectionistic stuff 
it is all about some inner Ti standard of efficency.
His Se is very strong when he breaks his Ti-Ni gloom in front of the computer.

As for ESTJ 4.
Well I agree that such a type would break a number of persistent stereotypes.
Whenever that is the case the danger of mistyping goes up a lot.
Would probably pass under the radar as something else.



qeph said:


> INTP 5w9. Not that rare among my kind.



Yes of course let us just jump right in with our first post and say nonsense,
in a pretty serious discussion.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

hornet said:


> As for ESTJ 4.
> Well I agree that such a type would break a number of persistent stereotypes.
> Whenever that is the case the danger of mistyping goes up a lot.
> Would probably pass under the radar as something else.


Not gonna lie, I'd like to meet an ESTJ 4.

Personally, my own type-combo is probably common.^^;

I think an ESFJ type 5 would be a peculiar combo.


----------



## Dalton (Jun 10, 2013)

Type 1 seems like the third most common Enneagram for ENTJ, but 1w9 Sx/So is quite rare by itself.

If we're just going by MBTI & core type, I'm not a surprise, but if we consider wing and instincts as well, yay, I'm special!


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

qeph said:


> INTP 5w9. Not that rare among my kind.


Unless you're some odd kind of dyslexic who sees number upside-down, I don't think 5w9 is possible. And this is from someone who just started learning Enneagram. 

Wings are the numbers right before or right after a type. So a 5 can only have a 4 or 6 wing.



As long as I'm posting here, from what I know I think an INTP 2 would be a bit strange.


----------



## The Scorched Earth (May 17, 2010)

Amaryllis said:


> INFJ Type 3 here! Apparently it is pretty rare. I had trouble finding my enneagram, but ultimately I found out that type 3 is the right one, and my friends when I asked for their opinion agreed too.


Also an INFJ and considering 3. What's your instinctual subtype?


----------



## Amaryllis (Mar 14, 2014)

The Scorched Earth said:


> Also an INFJ and considering 3. What's your instinctual subtype?


I'm pretty sure I'm a type 3w4 SP, what about you?


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

I think my roommate in England was an ISFJ 8w9


----------



## The Scorched Earth (May 17, 2010)

Amaryllis said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm a type 3w4 SP, what about you?


Probably Sp/Sx 3 or 4. Definitely Social last.


----------



## skyrimorchestra (Jul 23, 2014)

I am a type 7 s/p ISTP, and many people seem surprised by this, to the point of considering me an ESTP. As a result I struggled to identify for quite some time which functions came first, knowing that I was Ti-something, but it's fairly evident to me that I'm Ti-dom, not Se-dom, so ISTP it is.


----------



## shakti (Oct 10, 2012)

ENFJ 8w7 here...is that rare? My ENFP boyfriend tested 1w2


----------



## Dyslexicon (Mar 9, 2013)

*ENTP 9w1* so/sx here. Not super rare, but not very common either. Also, I get the impression that ENTP 9s tends to have an 8-wing instead of a 1-wing. It definitely makes for some paradoxical components of a personality. :tongue: I count myself more as a "withdrawn" type than an "extrovert", but my lead function is most likely Ne. I know some other ENTP 9s on the forum. 


I do think that any MBTI type can be any enneagram type, although some combinations would be extremely rare to the point of almost hypothetical. However, since the two theories account for different things within a "personality" I don't see any combination as impossible.


I'd be most interested in seeing an *INFP 8w7 so/sx *or something like that. :ninja:
I have speculated that a friend of mine that is an actor is an* ESFP 1 *of some sort. 
I also know someone on the forum identifying themselves as an *ISFP 5w6*, and I think it fits quite well. :crazy:


----------



## HFGE (Jul 19, 2014)

A few combinations off the top of my head:

INFJ 8w7
ENTJ 9
ENTP 2
INFP 3w2 (although 3w4 wouldn't be too uncommon, IMO)


----------



## HealerMD (Jan 21, 2014)

Impavidus said:


> Was this question directed at me? I couldn't tell you. I just have a vague recollection of when I first saw that table posted in another thread and the discussion surrounding it. It is my understanding the info was pulled from people's
> 
> Well that's a start! Who administrates that can perhaps track this down? That chart is really insight generating if we can confirm its validity. What are the leads?


----------



## aus2020 (Jun 29, 2011)

Thinking type 2's are fairly rare, but even rarer still would be an ISFP or INFP type 8.


----------



## Dragheart Luard (May 13, 2013)

Blazkovitz said:


> It is hard to imagine an introverted 7. Perhaps you are a 1 who's integrating?


Misconceptions like this one are a good example of how misleading are the enneagram descriptions. Motivations are key for figuring that out, therefore there's nothing that says that an introvert can't be a core 7.


----------



## Reluctanine (May 11, 2014)

INFP 7w8 here. Not a pure 8. My w8 comes out when one of my values are trampled on or when one of my loved ones are in trouble.

I actually think there are a lot of infps with at least an 8 in tritype, maybe in a wing, due to Fi.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

entp 5 ?


----------



## NatureChaser (May 22, 2014)

type 7 ISTJ and type 1 ESFP
edit : ESFP type 5 also very rare imo


----------



## decretum (Jul 2, 2014)

Not that rare, but I'm an INFP type 2.


----------



## Blazkovitz (Mar 16, 2014)

I've found another enneagram/MBTI chart


----------



## Yikes (Dec 30, 2012)

INFJ 7w8 sx/sp, hee-o'hoy.


----------



## HealerMD (Jan 21, 2014)

Blazkovitz said:


> I've found another enneagram/MBTI chart


Can you repost the table - didn't work this time. Thanks!


----------



## HealerMD (Jan 21, 2014)

Blazkovitz said:


> I've found another enneagram/MBTI chart


Didn't post, could you resend the chart please and where you found it? Thanks! Ps I think the original chart makes enormous sense after careful examination.


----------



## HealerMD (Jan 21, 2014)

Oh I see it's just color. Never mind, just the source please


----------



## Eclipsed (Jun 3, 2012)

ENTP 4w5 here. It's pretty uncommon and that makes sense because I'm so unique. :wink:


----------



## Sabrah (Aug 6, 2013)

I know an INTJ type 9w1. Apparently that is pretty rare.


----------



## Blazkovitz (Mar 16, 2014)

The source URL is http://enneagramphilosophy.tumblr.com/post/52789968911/enneagram-type-and-mbti-correlation

My combo, ENFJ 1w2, is common according to this chart. INFJ or ESFJ would make even more sense. I'm still not sure as to my MBTI. :frustrating:


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

Eclipsed said:


> ENTP 4w5 here. It's pretty uncommon and that makes sense because I'm so unique. :wink:


That is pretty rare! Maybe the rarest so far. Not that I'm feeding your Type 4 superiority complex about being unique or anything........ :laughing:


----------



## Grad0507 (Dec 12, 2013)

My bf is a 7 ISTP, which I hear is pretty rare.


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

I dunno..despite stereotypes, 6w7 ENTP is actually not too rare.. Strong emphasis on the 7 wing.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

ENTP 5, not sure how rare, but it's interesting being extraverted and a 5.


----------



## Moya (May 22, 2012)

I'm rare. Go me.


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

Even the "rarely" found combinations are probably more common than we realize, due to mistyping. Especially when we have these connotations of certain MBTI types informing our understandings of Ennea types (and vice versa). 

THAT SAID, I do think some combinations are naturally going to be less common than others. I would LOVE to meet:

And IxFJ 8, xNTP 2 (especially INTP, that seems bizarre... ENTP 2 seems comical to me, as does ExTP 1), ESFP 1, an ExTJ 4 (that might be kind of scary)... 

INFP 8 would be intriguing too


----------



## Grandeur (May 30, 2014)

ENTJ type 9 would be very rare. I think Whoopi Goldberg is an ENTJ 9w8


----------



## rocklee (Oct 9, 2014)

this is very informative and is a very effective chart! love it!


----------



## mikan (May 25, 2014)

ISFP whose a 7


----------



## Ummon (Jun 16, 2014)

ENFJ 4w5! From what I've seen, this isn't majorly common.


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

tanstaafl28 said:


> ENTP 5, not sure how rare, but it's interesting being extraverted and a 5.



How does that play out for you?


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Fractals and Pterodactyls said:


> How does that play out for you?


There's an urge to reach out and an urge to withdraw. It just depends on which one is strongest at any given moment. For a very long time I had a hell of a problem understanding the need for "filters" about what I share and what to keep closer to the vest. Some people just naturally open up to me as if I just "give off" a vibe of being a good listener, and I generally am; as long as it isn't vapid, banal, or superficial.


----------



## HealerMD (Jan 21, 2014)

Hey guys, just to add in - all of you share 99.god knows what goes here)... % of your DNA. None of you are rare. You are all pretty much the same in most ways that count. You think, feel, funcion, fear, love and you all will die. Your obssession with self-uniqueness is distracting you from recognizing the essence of your being. It's a fun nuisance to feel incredibly special but lets not get carried away for that tends to cloud judgment and waste time you are never getting back. Remember about that whole dying part? A day closer to it every day. How will you use today in a somewhat worthwhile fashion? What about the next hour?


----------



## nichya (Jul 12, 2014)

I just managed to get an 8 as an INFP. I usually get 4 and high 7, but today I am a 8w7? Yep. Worse, I think it applies but I think it reflects my recent mood rather because I consider myself a classic 4, a 7 when I am excited v.V or I need a better test..or life can make an INFP bitter



Great_Thinker said:


>


----------



## aloneinmusic (Mar 1, 2014)

I'm an INFJ and type 4. Pretty stereotypical haha.


----------



## Chamondelle (Sep 8, 2013)

Wow I just found this thread. The table is fascinating, thank you for showing, I have been curious about this. I found a list of MBTI/Enneagram combo earlier but it has no specific numbers. It only listed "likely and unlikely"

No INFP and ISFP 8 ever? hahah. And here I thought ENTJ 4 is the impossible... now it is probably the type I'd marry ) hopeful to meet one.


----------



## EccentricSiren (Sep 3, 2013)

I think an INFP type 8 would be pretty rare. What would that even look like?
I would love to meet an INTP type 4.
As @charlie.elliot said, an ESTJ type 4 would certainly be bizarre, but there's got to be one out there somewhere, right.


----------



## nichya (Jul 12, 2014)

My personal validations says an angry and bitter INFP ) She will prolly go back to her 4w5 with high 7 soon



EccentricSiren said:


> I think an INFP type 8 would be pretty rare. What would that even look like?
> I would love to meet an INTP type 4.
> As @charlie.elliot said, an ESTJ type 4 would certainly be bizarre, but there's got to be one out there somewhere, right.


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

Is it just me or do fours sometimes seem like eights? Not really sure why though... But with that in mind, I CAN imagine an INFP type eight.


----------



## nichya (Jul 12, 2014)

lolol, what is the image like? I don't know I was surprised myself I think it is my beta quadra in socionics and sx/sp nature. Someone told me that enneagrams are more about the roles taken or the roles given to you in society. I do get bitter when people don't match my ethics and morals and give me hard time, especially when they are not being true to themselves too, when they show a different image. I think that is why I am low tolerance to drama and I feel more of a challenger these days. Well beta quadra itself brings the challenger - 8 but I don't know I am sure I get 4w5 more in my neutral times but yea 8 is there somewhere. Maybe because I believe I can use my Te more as well, I mean not more - MORE- but I am surrounded by thinkers and sometimes I swear they make more sense to me, at least they have less drama and usually better ethics.

Four types seeming like eights also makes sense somehow, please explain what it is in your mind?



charlie.elliot said:


> Is it just me or do fours sometimes seem like eights? Not really sure why though... But with that in mind, I CAN imagine an INFP type eight.


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

Um.... not really sure... all I know is, my aunt and I were talking about my grandma recently, and we couldnt decide if she was a 4 or an 8. She could have been either, definitely. I dont know, 4s can get very up in arms, very passionate and volatile, and can be very proud, which strikes an 8 chord to me.


----------



## Ummon (Jun 16, 2014)

charlie.elliot said:


> Is it just me or do fours sometimes seem like eights? Not really sure why though... But with that in mind, I CAN imagine an INFP type eight.


Yes. I totally identify with type 8, even if 1 is more likely.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jul 31, 2016)

luna222 said:


> So I just did this test and I came out as a 3...i'm an INFP. I am definitely INFP, so what the heck is this:
> 
> Type 1 Orderliness	||||||||||||||	54%
> Type 2	Helpfulness	||||||||||||||	58%
> ...


Introversion is really the only unusual thing, so no


----------



## Alette (May 31, 2014)

ENTP 9w8 sx/so here and I think it's rare


----------



## No_this_is_patrick (Jun 27, 2016)

I don't think I know anyone of a super rare combination, but I have an ISTJ 8w7 friend and one of my cousins is INTJ 3w4. My stepmom is ESFJ 9w1. My fiancee is ESFJ 3w2. I don't think any of those are that ununsual, but they are not the types you would typically associate with each other. I'm kind of surprised I don't hear of more ESFJ 3w2s to be honest. Maybe they tend to mistype as twos.

I imagine a lot of people mistype/get mistyped as a more common combination just because it seems to make more sense. I thought my ESFJ stepmom was a 2w1 for a long time, but she never had that attention seeking or martyring quality. The descriptions fit her on the surface only. I could never really peg my ISTJ 8w7 for a long time, but for a while I thought she was a cp 6 because that made more sense, but again, never really fit. I bet I could've easily mistaken her for a 1 as well. If I didn't know my INTJ cousin so well, I might have thought she was a 5 or a 1, but naw. And my fiancee...I actually thought she was a 9w1 for a while, but that makes even less sense than 3w2 so that isn't really relevant.

I also know many ESFPs who I once assumed to be 7 that ended up actually being 2w3. 2w3 is actually extremely common for ESFPs I think, but they all come off as 7ish.


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

I agree more with the idea that unusual combinations cause mistypes than that unusual combinations signify mistypes

People are complex, more complex than these personality systems; that two of them wouldn't line up perfectly on the surface is like saying that there's no one out here with brown hair and blue eyes. Might not be the most common combination but it's not like it's an idea anyone would challenge, it's just not the automatic pairing

I think we should take the systems totally separately except for...you know, sorting out what's what. Not that we shouldn't talk about the systems in combination but it's better not to think of them as correlated.


----------



## iidynasti (Aug 30, 2021)

Hi, I am an I NFJ 8w7 Sx/So


----------



## nichya (Jul 12, 2014)

Alette said:


> ENTP 9w8 sx/so here and I think it's rare


I think Steve Wozniak might be one?


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

ENTP 5w6 So/Sx 584. Not the absolute rarest combination, but not super common, either.


----------



## WishIHadaGodComplex (Oct 18, 2021)

charlie.elliot said:


> I want to find the rarest MBTI/Ennea-type combinations we have here. Are you a ISFJ Type 8? A ESFP Type 5? Step right up!!
> What are you like? What was your experience with typing yourself? Anything else interesting to add?
> :crazy:


I'm an Enfj 8w7, was quite confused at first as Enfjs are usually more 2's or 5's. But reading through each and comparing it to how I think and behave it made sense as to why those were my results.


----------



## lilac_thinker (Oct 15, 2021)

I don't really think mine is rare but well, here goes:
ENTP
Idk how but first test gave me ENFJ and when I took more test it showed ENTJ, then I read cognitive functions slacking and I took test about it, the results were 
Ne:85%
Ti:85%
Fe:70%
Si:45%
And after a year I took MBTI test again, then it became ENTP (End of the journey.)

3w2(7w8,5w4),
375(372??), 
So/Sp, 
S(74%), C(60%), O(52%), E(52%), I(70%)
ILE(I took it recently)
VLEF

About my temperament, I'm sanguine for sure but for my second wing?? I kinda go back and forth between choleric and phlegmatic.



> I would never die for my beliefs because, well, I might be wrong.


----------



## technoman (Nov 3, 2021)

kittenmogu said:


> Ahhh nice. Based purely on this, Unicorn status breakdown:
> 
> Type 1 ENFP
> Type 4 ESTJ
> ...


INTJ 2w1?


----------



## I dont now (Nov 4, 2021)

counterintuitive said:


> I'd be really interested to meet an *IxTJ 2*. ExTP 2 would also be weird, but tertiary Fe isn't _that_ far down the stack...
> 
> Also any ExxP 1?


Entp 2w3 nice to meet ya


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

Well I know INFJ 5 is pretty common, but 593 apparently isn't because of the 3 being rare. I don't get why that is though.


----------

